# Convinient ...



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

I do have a camera, but its hard to have on hand and my phone seems to be my go to. Its amazing to me the quality that they have. Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting, Think mud cut is one of my most favorite spots too! Really like the one with the Texas Flag!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice. Love the colors in all of them.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Considering that its not a camera, your results are superior. I'd like to see an enlarged version to observe resolution. Try posting biggest version using tinypic.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried with Tinypic but it looks the same to me. I resized it to the largest setting ...


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

D HOGG said:


> I tried with Tinypic but it looks the same to me. I resized it to the largest setting ...


Puzzling. I usually can get BIG photos when I use Tinypic


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

What kind of phone ? The color in those is great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

ddakota said:


> What kind of phone ? The color in those is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IPhone 6s


----------

